# Professor's Birthday



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 19, 2011)

75 years ago today, GM Remy A. Presas was born. It seems that it was only yesterday I was traveling with him to various seminars around the world. I have too many different emotions and personal experiences to put into words. The easiest thing for me to say is that he helped me find my path in life and I'm a better person for knowing him. 

This year's birthday has the most meaning to me.  On the tenth year anniversary of his passing, I hosted the Modern Arnis Reunion camp which was a great success.  Now on Remy's birthday, I have been inducted into the Modern Arnis Black Belt Hall of Fame.  This is a great honor for me and I would also like to congratulate my fellow inductees.


----------



## MJS (Dec 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday to GM Remy.  Certainly a huge loss to the FMA world.

And Congrats to you Tim, for your achievement!


----------

